# Licht im und am Koiteich



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2016)

Wie handhabt ihr das? 
Habt ihr im Teich Licht? 
Oder am Teich, so das das Wasser oder die Umgebung beleuchtet werden kann?

Rund um meinen Neubau möchte ich auch einige Kabel durch den Garten ziehen und bin am überlegen, ob ich Lichtquellen installieren soll, die den Teich beleuchten können, wenn man länger draußen sitzt.

Macht das aus eurer Sicht Sinn?
Brauchen die Tiere ihre Nachtruhe? 
Bisher konnte ich zu diesem Thema nicht viel finden.


----------



## tosa (4. Juli 2016)

Also ich finde persönlich das die Tiere ihre Ruhe brauchen. Sie stehen mit der Sonne auf und gehen mit der versinkenden Sonne schlafen. Zusätzliches Licht im Teich oder auch so das es in den Teich leuchtet stresst sie extrem weil sich dadurch die Zeiten verschieben könnten.

Stress ist dann wieder der Indikator für andere nicht so schöne Sachen. Von daher würde ich auch davon absehen eine Beleuchtung so zu installieren das sie direkt auf die Wasseroberfläche strahlt.


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2016)

Hi Flo,

ein paar Kabel mitverlegen sollte gleich drin sein, oder du willst später aufklopfen. 
Etwas Licht im Garten und Gartensteckdosen kann man(n) immer mal brauchen.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Brauchen die Tiere ihre Nachtruhe?


welche meinst du: Teichtiere oder Gartentiere ?
meine Teichtiere sind nachts recht aktiv.


aber du wirst ja ned den Garten nachts mit Flutlichtern ausleuchten wollen - das wird wohl eher die Nachbarn stören


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Zusätzliches Licht im Teich oder auch so das es in den Teich leuchtet


dann müsste ich ja die 2 Strassenlaternen immer "ausschalten"  da wird *jemand* was dagegen haben.



tosa schrieb:


> weil sich dadurch die Zeiten verschieben könnten


 welche Zeiten meinst du


----------



## tosa (4. Juli 2016)

Hi mitch,

Die Ruhezeiten.

Licht was permanent einstrahlt führt zu einer Gewöhnung, bei Florian habe ich es aber so verstanden:

Heute sitzen wir draußen, machen das Licht an, morgen regnet es, dann bleibt das Licht aus. Ich meine damit das unregelmäßige. Bei dir ist es regelmäßig und das im Becken.


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> icht was permanent einstrahlt führt zu einer Gewöhnung, bei Florian habe ich es aber so verstanden:
> 
> Heute sitzen wir draußen, machen das Licht an, morgen regnet es, dann bleibt das Licht aus. Ich meine damit das unregelmäßige. Bei dir ist es regelmäßig und das im Becken.



Richtig, so habe ich das gemeint.

Und zwar meinte ich eine direkte Beleuchtung auf das Wasser.

Alternativ Spotlights die den Garten ausleuchten, aber nicht direkt das Wasser.


----------



## mitch (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

meint ihr echt das die Koi so empfindlich reagieren?


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2016)

Wieso ihr?
Ich frage ja weil ich es wissen möchte.
Hat niemand anderes Licht am Koiteich?


----------



## der_odo (4. Juli 2016)

Moin,
ich habe am Rand diese Leuchtkugeln aus dem Baumarkt und am Wasser Strahler, die auf schöne Pflanzen gerichtet sind, aber keine, die ins Wasser leuchten.
Selbst wenn es dunkler wird, kann man die Koi noch gut erkennen. Okay, beim Chagoi muss man schon genauer hinschauen, aber alle anderen muss man nicht anstrahen.


----------



## Ida17 (4. Juli 2016)

Hi Florian,

ich habe Unterwasser 3 Solar-Spots eingerichtet, diese stehen mitten in den Pflanzkörben und strahlen somit nur die Pflanzen an  (sieht übrigens klasse aus )
Die einzigen die davon was mitbekommen und sich regelrecht am Licht tummeln sind die Nachkommen meiner Rotfedern. Die Koi stört das herzlich wenig, zumal die Spots nur in einer kleinen Ecke vorhanden sind und die Tierchen sich im anderen Teil aufhalten können. 
Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter


----------



## Lion (4. Juli 2016)

hallo Florian,
so wie mitch schreibt, auf alle Fälle ein paar Kabel mitverlegen und den Garten / Teich nach
belieben ausleuchten und somit ein schönes Ambiente erzeugen. (zB. einen Strauch oder Baum
von unten anstrahlen usw......)
Bei den heutigen 3 bis 5 Watt Led-Birnen auch nur ganz kleiner Stromverbrauch.

Überlege ob Du evtl. eine direkte An- / Ausschaltung einsetzt und zusätzlich ein oder mehrere Infrarot-Melder
einsetzt, somit bist Du auch noch Lichtmäßig gegen Einbrecher geschützt.
(Dafür ein Erdkabel mit mehreren Adern anbringen)

Die meisten Tiere sind sowieso Nachtaktiv und irgendwann, wenn man schlafen geht, macht man
alle Lichter aus.

Also, ich würde das auf alle Fälle vorsehen, evtl. willst Du auch mal einen Robo-Rasenmäher anschließen usw........
das ganze natürlich über Fi absichern.
Viel Spaß weiter wünscht Léon


----------



## muh.gp (4. Juli 2016)

Hi,

also ich habe insgesamt 6 Leuchten im Wasser. Die schalten sich mit der Dämmerung ein und um 23:30 Uhr wieder aus. Vier Lampen beleuchten meine Brücke von unten und zwei sind auf die jeweiligen Belüftungen gerichtet. Der Nutzen ist klar: keiner soll ins Wasser fallen, wenn er den Teich überquert und ich möchte gleich sehen, ob die Belüftung läuft. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger... 

Ob es die Koi nun unheimlich stresst, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber wenn sie abends ihre Kreise ziehen, erfolgt das in einem ganz normalen, eher gemächlichen Tempo. Die Koi, die keine Lust auf die Beleuchtung haben, ziehen sich in die unteren Gefilde zurück. Dort ist es dunkel, da alle Leuchten von unten aus dem Wasser nach oben scheinen und nicht vom Teichrand in das Wasser.

Aber Strom um den Teich bzw. im Garten würde ich so oder so legen. Steckdosen kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## tosa (4. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meint ihr echt das die Koi so empfindlich reagieren?



Jein, bitte mein posting richtig lesen....

Ist die Beleuchtung jeden Tag an tritt eine Gewöhnung ein, wird sie nur bei bedarf eingeschaltet werden die Koi eher schreckhaft.

Ich hoffe so ist es verständlicher.


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Juli 2016)

Unser Hochteich befindet sich im hinteren Teil des Gartens, wo auch die Kaninchen ihr großes Gehege haben.
Hinten sind 2 Strahler, die sich bei Bewegung einschalten & fast den ganzen hinteren Garten ausleuchten.
Zusätzlich sind 4 Spotlight (Solar) auf den Teich und Umgebung gerichtet, welche sich ca. um 21:30 einschalten und leuchten bis in der früh.
So ist es um den Teich nie dunkel, auch die Wasseroberfläche wird leicht erhellt.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo Florian,
ich beleuchte nur per Dämmerungsschalter den Weg am Teich von der Terasse weg. Des nachts werden irgendwann die __ Frösche ruhig, und auch die Fische. Wenn man da in den Teich hineinleuchtet, dann habe ich den Eindruck, dass das meinen Rotfedern und Barschen nicht behagt. Andererseits ist um diese Zeit auch niemand da, der was im Teich sehen will... .
So bin ich von einer Teichbeleuchtung abgekommen, irgendwie war die Idee toll, nur kein wirklicher Sinn dahinter. Bei einem Schwimmteich wär' das schon anders (Nachtschwimmen, so man diese Temperaturen mag).


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2016)

Danke für die ganzen Rückmeldungen.
Ich werde eher davon absehen direkt das Wasser zu beleuchten.
Höchtens mit Solarleuchten am Rand irgendwie.
Infrarotmelder finde ich gut. 
Unserer Region ist sowie einbruchgefährdet.

Was den Filterkeller und die restliche Gartenverkabelung angeht kommt heute ein Elektromeister vorbei und macht mal eine Bestandsaufnahme mit anschließendem Angebot.
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt...

Auch wenn ich es könnte, habe ich davon abgesehen den Garten selber zu elektrisieren.


----------



## tosa (5. Juli 2016)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen..... Das es nicht zu heftig wird, habe da leider in der Vergangenheit andere Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2016)

Mal sehen welche Vorarbeiten ich schon selber machen kann.
Sollte es zu heftig werden vom Preis, hole ich mir weitere Angebote rein.


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2016)

Dazu möchte ich auch meinen Senf abgeben.
Ich habe zwei Überwachungs-Leuchten, sehr hell, über einen Dämmerungsschalter zulaufen.
Dann sind da noch 2 UW-Spot´s zuschaltbar, die leuchten aber nicht den ganzen Teich aus.
Genauso wie Torsten es beschrieben hat erschrecken sich einige Koi.
Aber die Außnahme gab es auch schon, sobald ein Spot anging kam ein Koi und hat sie gereinigt bzw. abgetutscht.
Die Natur ist immer so vielfältig!


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2016)

10 Steckdosen, eine Unterverteilung und max 50m Kabel. Festlegen wollte er sich nicht, aber 700-1.000 Eur soll ich mit rechnen. Was soll man da sagen?


----------



## samorai (5. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Was soll man da sagen?



Kein E-Kumpel in Deiner Umgebung?


----------



## tosa (5. Juli 2016)

Wobei ich das echt fair finde, Kabel und Steckdosen sind nicht günstig


----------



## Teich4You (6. Juli 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Kein E-Kumpel in Deiner Umgebung?



Mir ging es ja um die Garantie.


----------



## olli-beyer (6. Juli 2016)

Moin,


ich habe insgesamt sechs Strahler im Teich, die in den Teich strahlen. Die Strahler beleuchten die Teich Oberfläche. Sie sind über Zeitschaltuhren angeschlossen. Meine Fische haben kein Problem damit. Es ist schön wenn man sie abends aus dem Haus heraus sehen kann wie sie ihre Bahnen ziehen. Durch die Zeitschaltuhren gehen die Lampen immer gleich aus, die Anfangszeit ändere ich je nach Jahreszeit.


----------

